# konzert allgemein Frage ( wichtig )



## cErIaTz (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr lieben Buffies  ,

ich habe mir im Februar karten für das am kommenden Samstag stattfindende metallica konzert gekauft ( Big 4 ) front stage . Ich hatte eigentlich vor mit meinem Vater hinzufahren da er auch ein Fan ist und Gelsenkirchen nicht gerade um die ecke ist. Doch nun musste er absagen, ich stehe vor einem Problem , ich wollte einen kumpel mitnehmen ( der ist 17 ) und ich bin 16. 

lassen die uns da dann ohne eltern überhaupt rein?

also ich war auch mal dieses jahr bei einem Amon Amarth konzert ohne eltern aber ich denke das kann man nicht vergleichen

ich brauche dringend Hilfe  .

ich habe schon viel gegoogelt aber nichts wirkliches gefunden.


----------



## Azerak (26. Juni 2011)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> ich habe schon viel gegoogelt aber nichts wirkliches gefunden.


Sorry, wenn man keine Lust zu googlen hat dann ok. 
Aber rumlügen ist schon echt frech. 2 Versuche = 2 genaue Antworten eine sogar auf ein Metallica Konzert bezogen.



> Es kommt drauf an. Im Normalfall ist es so (ohne erwachsene Begleitung):
> bis 15 musst du um 22:00 Uhr raus
> 16 und 17 kannst bist 0:00Uhr bleiben.


----------



## cErIaTz (27. Juni 2011)

ich habe ernsthaft gegoogelt nur es war immer eine andere antwort. 

aber trozdem danke


----------

